# VW Golf GTI Insurance



## rambar (Mar 8, 2009)

Hi all,

Hopefully someone will be able to help me with this, as I am going crazy!

I am in the process of buying a Mk5 GTI and cannot get comprehensive insurance on it anywhere! I'm 23 which apparently poses a problem. I expected higher premiums for sure but never expected outright refusal of insurance.

I have called the following companies:

RSA
AXA
Oman Insurance
Al Ahlia
Gargash

They have all refused to give me comprehensive cover except for RSA which wants 5,700 AED. I'm fine with that price but they also charge an excess of 10% of the damage or 2,000AED, whichever comes first. I can't be having that considering how often people's cars get hit in car parks etc in this country.

I would really appreciate any advice you might be able to provide on who might be able to offer insurance with reasonable t's & c's.

I noticed that someone already posted a similar question a while back but it doesn't seem to have ever been answered so I hope it's OK that I'm posting again.

Cheers


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

I received a reasonable rate from:

Wehbe Insurance Services

I met the UAE director through my grad school alumni group and he referred me to:

"Nizar T.P." <[email protected]>
04-3242345

Please tell him that Mike Davis referred you. I have no connection with the group other than as stated, and have had great service. This is not an advertisement for them, rather a simple referral.

-Mike


----------

